# Winter builds



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

OK those in the Great White North, have you been working on a new boat over the winter? Let's see it or them then!
This past week I've been thrashing on 3 new boats and one is still out getting paint. That one was left over from last year so it does kind of count.
Here are 2 of what I've been working on. The first is a Rampage, a Motorheads modded RCMK, Futaba 4-PL with Hi-tec servos and Speedmaster hardware.
The other is a JAE gas outrigger hydro that still has a lot to be done on it yet, RCMK R-254 for power and staying with the theme to an extent, a Futaba 2-PL 2.4 Gig radio and Hi-tec servos.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Just a quick update, the Rampage has hit the water and the JAE gas 'rigger soon. I got sidetracked building a Blast Cat 40 that was just finished today.
Here's a video of my son taking it out for a spin as he will probably be the one actually racing it later in the year:


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

The JAE gas 'rigger has hit the water and ran better than I expected for its maiden voyage. No video yet as the batteries in my video camera were dead.
Here it's sitting next to what just came out of the dungeon last night, a little brother for it to play with, a .12 nitro version. I also have a .21 but didn't put it in with these two.


----------



## Hobie (Dec 5, 2010)

I know this is an old post but my winter project is a Dumas Welcraft 40" I picked it up cheap and its almost all there. I am looking for the cockpit cover and radar tower. It came with the hardware, radio and a OS 46 all new new in the box! the nose of the boat needs repaired it looks like it was droped but will be a fun boat!


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

It's never too early or late in the year to build a new boat. Racing season will be over in about 2 weeks up here so I'm already looking for something to throw together while the snow flies. Sometimes I'm a little slow and don't start on my winter project until spring!
While I'm in here, this is what I got around March of this year.


----------



## nohope (Aug 14, 2008)

*tunnel hulls*

I Made the switch from pan cars to boats recently. Here are my 2 tunnel hulls. The red one is a new hull that I just hit some rocks yesterday with so I got some repairs to make......lol


----------



## tony357 (Dec 29, 2012)

Good vid..


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Thank you. That was the 2nd or 3rd run on the boat so it had a lot of tweaking to be done. I've found a prop that the boat loves so it's running a lot faster now.
It's been at least another winter or more now since I first posted this thread. Today I got to work some more on a Zippkits A-Box kit, a Crackerbox that's legal in the IMPBA, NAMBA and the APBA. Yes, the ABPA has a sanctioning body for RC boats! It's mostly used in the northwestern US.
I've also sold the JAE gas 'rigger and got a really good deal on a Warlock with a Quick-Draw 25 HT. I'm also shopping for yet another Catamaran. I've got 2 of them but want one that's a better racing hull. I had a guy call me that has a never been wet or fired all carbon fiber Stryker F-41 with a Quick-Draw Pioneer in it. The price is hard to beat, about half of what it would cost me buying everything new.


----------



## tony357 (Dec 29, 2012)

I did not realize the APBA had a R/C class will have too look into that.
last year i put together a 2.5 litre hydro to run ECBRC, and APBA.
Both my boys run garvey,s in ECBRC.
So we are a 3 boat race team now.
The boys gave me an aqua craft hydro u-18 for christmas i use to make R/C boats a long time ago and still have some of them which is what preempted them to get me this..


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

There are a lot of full-sized boat racers from the small OB's to the Unlimiteds that play with RC boats during their downtime. I saw Mark Evans at a race that I went to and Scott Liddycoat builds and races his scratch-builts.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Another winter, another build
This time I took on an RC Boatworks Stryker F-41 catamaran. Although not anywhere near finished in this shot, as of tonight it's ready to hit the water! :hat:
I'm trying out a Rev-Unlmited 26cc engine with mods done by Mike Ross of Suicidal Engines, Speedmaster hardware on the transom, a combination of Futaba and Hi-tec controlling it and some parts from Zippkits. I'll be starting it out by using a VooDoo 2716/2 15 degree prop done up by G-Force Hydro's then go from there if it needs it.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

The boat above finished (if there really is such a thing).
This winter I've already drug an old JAE .12 outrigger hydro and refitted it plus have been working on an Aeromarine Jersey Skiff. My Rampage got a motor transplant, it now has a fully modded RCMK 30cc in it.
Pictures later as I bought a new computer tower last night and have to move all of my pictures and videos to this one, Oh boy.


----------

